# Blue dilution?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Theres a mouse in my local petshop, who's black, but has a tint of blue. Is this just a poor colour or is it possible that she has blue dilution? wasn't sure if it was possible, but when they asked me to ID her, it stumpped me a bit.
Thanks.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sometimes a chinchillated black (a/a cch/cch) can look "off black" as well. Actually, one of the issues in breeding black foxes is keeping the top color a deep enough black.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh ok
So just a quick thought, if i breed her with a choc or something else and then breed the offspring back i could possibly get chinchilla? it would make my day if it was possible :lol: teach me oh wise Jack!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If she were chinchillated black, the only way you could get chinchilla babies would be to breed her to an agouti tan, then breed agouti tan babies to each other or one agouti tan to one agouti.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

woops! i meant fox's  
sorry ):


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If she is chinchillated black, when bred to a black tan, she would give some black tan babies. When these babies are bred together, they'd give some black foxes.

The most likely explanation, though, is that she is simply a "poor" black, though, as chinchilla is not very common outside of the show ring. It does occur in petstores, but not very often.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, then i'm getting her, i have a litter of black tans now that i can breed from =D
I told them that i may get interesting things off of her, so they reserved her for me haha. They tend to reserve any mice untill i've ID'd them anyway :lol: 
thank you Jack!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A chinchillated Black mouse is known as Sepia in some countries, and is very, very dark brown, not black.

It is possible that this mouse is a carrier of chocolate, I have a black girlie who I know carries chocolate, and she has a distintive chocolately hue to her coat


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

this girl is kinda like that, but with blue... hmmm. i'll probs buy her and do some test breeds with her just to find out whats going on


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

when you get her will you post pics please??


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah of course! i'm gunna get her today. The pet shop and i gave a deal that if i take one of their mice, i have to replace it with young from my litter, so i don't pay any money  She's really good natured, when i looked at her after a while she litrally just sat in my hand and enjoyed getting tickles  very sweet
Time to think of names if i can remember it!


----------

